# Perth: 4x4 Toyota Troopcarrier Bushcamper, hi-top - 2003



## thorsten (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello Travellers,

we would like to sell our Bushi in Perth for 17800 AUD as we are close to the end of our adventurous 4WD trip through Australia. Mileage is 410000km, year 2003 and the vehicle is tidy and in very good functional conditons. Pictures can be found in Gumtree (Perth) under the title "4x4 Toyota Landcruiser Troopcarrier bushcamper hi-top"
(Adelaide, Melbourne, Sydney are also an option)

Technicals/Repairs:
- Model 1HZ78R (hi-top roof)
- V6, 4.2l diesel engine
- Rego: WA till August 2012
- two new batteries for engine and fridge, August 2011
- new spare wheel and new tubes for all tires, August 2011
- two new 4x4 front dampers, September 2011
- new evaporator (AC) October 2011
- last service in October 2011

Car equipment:
- AC
- servo power steering
- heavy duty bull bar
- snorkel
- 2x90l fuel tanks
- 45l built-in water tank with hand-pump at water tap in kitchen sink with external outlet
- dual battery system (automatic charging electronics with led capacity indicator for fridge battery)
- Engle fridge (12V and 220V)
- spare tyre
- double bed in hi-top
- single bed on pull out seat bench
- fold-out table at rear door
- mosquito nets at all window
- 2 flame gas cooker with one gas bottle in outside box
- set of pots, water pot, pan, etc. (full kitchen gear)
- bed coverings, pillows, blankets
- solar shower
- fishing rod
- camping table and 2 chairs
- simple sun roof attachable to both sides of the vehicle
- 220V external power supply cable

Repair and recovery equipment:
- 12 heavy duty air compressor (new, 72l/min)
- snatch strap kit for debogging (new)
- spare fan-, AC-belts and fuses
- spare tube
- spare damper rubber bearing
- engine and transmission oil (engine needs no update oil), coolant
- starter cable
- toolbox (screwdrivers, pliers, wrench, rubber hammer, ...)
- spade
- safety beacon (satellite tracking for emergency situations).

Please contact us in case of questions and given interest
phone: +61 (0)468348390
email: [email protected]

Thorsten & Irmi from Austria


----------



## thorsten (Jun 11, 2011)

*Sydney*

Vehicle is availabel in Sydney now. Thorsten


----------



## thorsten (Jun 11, 2011)

vehicle already sold!


----------

